
EVE Online player run bank 1.2 trillion ISK in the red, freezes all accounts - joshwa
http://www.massively.com/2009/08/26/eve-online-player-run-bank-1-2-trillion-isk-in-the-red-freezes/
======
showerst
The link here <http://www.mogs.com/eve-isk/Tranquility> (just the first google
result i found that would quote me a price) sells 40000 Million Isk for $2,098
USD, so that puts the bank in the hole something on the order of $62,500 in
actual dollar terms, assuming that I did the math right, and with that
exchange rate/liquidity/market.

Not too shabby for an in-game private venture!

